# Outback Specific Pdi Checklist



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

While looking around the forum for Outback specific PDI information, it seems that we are lacking in this very important area. NDJollyMon has a general list up on his website (Thanks Pete!







), but it seems to me, we could really expand on this. Get into a lot more detail, with specific methods for testing and inspecting all of the various systems that need consideration.

We have a huge resource of valuable experience and knowledge at our disposal here. I am of course, referring to you, the Outbackers.com membership!

So how 'bout it folks? Let's start listing our ideas, thoughts and anecdotes on this thread. As it develops, I will be glad to work on pulling it all into a coherent and organized checklist that future Outbackers can take advantage of!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great idea Doug. We have bits and pieces but one list would be very helpful.

I'll start. Check all pipes under the kitchen sink. I had quite a few leaks.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

One thing that comes to my mind is to carefully check all sides, edges of the mattresses....


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

That would help me out!! Will be picking up my new 26rls in a week or so.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Here, Here! Great idea PDX


----------



## kchiebert (Apr 23, 2006)

Check to make sure items work on both gas and electric! (Fridge, water heater, etc)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Check the black water/grey water valves are correct

Check the bathroom fan to see if it blows out and not in

Make sure it dosen't have Nanco tires

Check Air Conditioning is bolts are tightend down

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Check all plugs while on shore power

Check all 12v plugs

Check every light bulb..while on both power sources

Check all locks for ability to lock

Fill tank...inspect water

Check BLACK tank for incorrect labeling.....


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

nuts present / tightened on spare tire carrier
nuts / bolts present / tightened on springs/ spring hangars
pull out all the drawers and make sure the rails are all attached solidly
look for "wrinkles" in the trim around the refrig
look for loose wires in convertor box
check / tighten all the water fittings under sinks
run antenna all the way up, swivel around, bring back down

I'm sure I'll think of other things since I just did my own pdi a few months ago


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

_Not sure how best to word these, but here's a couple things that weren't on the "regular" checklist that I used..._

Sillicone around the hinges on both pass-through doors (they leak w/o this).

Aluminum folding table is present in pass-through storage (hey, why not?







)

LP tank cover hold-downs are aligned w/ their latches (I have to stretch a couple of mine pretty far, and one has already broke).

Test for strong air-flow of all AC vents in the ceiling, and all heat registers on the floor.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Make sure they give you a spare tire.









Check for cuts or slices in the floor around the registers where the floor installers knife slipped and the piece of carpet the dealer puts on the floor covers it up so you don't see it until you get it home.

Take a good look at the stickers on the outside. Mine are bubbled and peeling off in a few places.

Check the handles on the blinds (the things that adjust the angles on the blinds.)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This could be a really good thing to write up and post.

Future OUTBACKERS will have a one-stop place for a specific PDI list.

Keep it simple, but thorough. You can use my site listings as well. Someone can post a PRINTER FRIENDLY version somewhere.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

I plan on putting together an organized punch list from what we come up with. I am also thinking of printing up a hard copy booklet that people could send for. I would just charge enough to cover printing and postage (probably not more than $2-3).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good Idea and price Doug









Don


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Check ceiling guide rails for the rear slide. They should not pull away when the slide is in.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

A couple of years ago I set out to make a PDI checklist based upon input from Outbackers. I am offering to accumulate this if you would like. I would like it to take this form:

1. For simplicity I believe it should actually consist of two lists. List one is a set of general items, arranged in a logical order, that pertain to all Outback trailers. Items here would include basic black and grey water tanks, doors, seals, stairs, suspension, tires, hitches (trailer and fifth wheel and other similar items. The second list should pertain to particular floor plans. Floor plans transcend year models (though they can vary as modifications to the plan are made). It should follow the same order as the basic checklist. The numbering system should be consistent between both lists so you can easily combine the lists.

2. I propose that a permanent thread be established so that people can go there and post items they believe should be incorporated into the lists. The PDI's should be available through that thread in "pinned" items that are updated as the lists are updated.

3. I will be able to solicit pictures and explanations from people that know their particular models. We can arrive at a concensus of thought or offer alternative views as necessary.

I would be happy to edit this and get it started. I have a PDI I put together earlier but it is very, very rough. Once we get started these lists would rapidly build themselves and I believe would benefit everyone.

Thoughts?

Reverie


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Doug,

Developing an Outback specific check list is a great idea! When we completed our PDI last year I ended up creating a hybrid checklist using Jollymons and a few I found on other sites.

May I suggest you don't print the PDI checklist out...if they have access to the Outbackers website, then whoever wants the checklist can download it. I would suggest having the checklist available in a simple .txt format as well as PDF. This will save both $$ and frustration (especially folks that purchase a unit and plan on a PDI in less than a week). Also, maybe incorporate some digital pictures into the PDI, (this may help the folks purchasing a trailer for the first time to understand "Outbacker Anatomy 101").

Also a few suggestions of things to add to the PDI...

* A list of tools/equipment to bring to a PDI...for example, flashlight, volt meter, circuit tester, screwdrivers, camera and/or video camera, & maybe a ladder for a roof inspection, torque wrench, notebook/clipboard, pens, sticky notes, hi-lighter pens, maybe a sharpe pen.

* remove the drawers in the kitchen & inspect drawers, rails and inside of cabinet (I found a bunch of paperwork from the plant stuck behind the drawer).

* Check outside stove, verify operation & ensure the cover on the stove is rust free.

* It may be difficult during the PDI, but I would suggest the Electrical Converter be inspected (verify connections are secure & mains cable strain relief is not loose.)

* Inspect Propane Bottle tray, ensure it is properly secured to the frame.

* Radio Check...I found the dealership will dial in a radio station that they know will work....try dialing in another local radio station to verify operation (unfortunately the radio provided stinks...maybe use this test to get a radio upgrade/allowance).

Thanks again Doug...a great idea and I know it will take a lot of work. Let us know if we can further assist.

All the best,
Bill


----------

